# hybrids on escambia



## fox2601 (Sep 9, 2011)

went out this afternoon and caught a few hybrids near the spillway on escambia, heard something about some kind of spill out there, curious if the fish was ok to eat, if anyone knows anything about this please let me knnow before we cook and eat them lol.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the spill happened on the south end of Escambia, a sewage pipe busted over by the college.. 

I used to catch lots of stripers around the spill way on shrimp and inline spinners


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

that is a good spot. I like to cast Rattle Traps into the entire area around the spillway and pick up hybrids. Sometimes there are largemouth in there, and sometimes redfish.


----------

